# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  لطائف وقواعد في ضبط الآيات المتشابهة

## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد:
فإن التشابه اللفظي في الآيات الكريمة من أكثر ما يعاني منه حافظ القرآن خصوصا مبتدئ الحفظ، مما جعل جمعا من العلماء في القديم والحديث يؤلفون كتبا تعين على حصر وضبط المتشابه، وبيان القواعد التي تعين الحافظ على الضبط، وقد اختلفت مناهج هؤلاء العلماء في كتبهم وطريقة معالجتهم لتيسير ضبط المتشابه، وهو باب مفتوح، فقد يخطر على بال كل حافظ طريقة يستعين بها على ضبط ما يشكل عليه .
ومن طريف هذه اللطائف مما لم يذكره السابقون هو ما يتعلق بالطبعة الحديثة ـ المجمع وما وافقها ـ .
ومن المعلوم أن بعض الآيات قد تشكل على قارئ ولا تشكل على آخر لأسباب مختلفة، وسأذكر هنا ما خطر على بالي من ذلك، وما استفدته من مذاكرة المشايخ، وبعض ما استفدته من كتب الفن .
وهنا   إشارة لبعض الكتب التي تعنى بذلك وهنا  موضوع فيه فكرة لها صلة بما ذكر.
وينبغي أن يستحضر أن أفضل طريقة لذلك هي تدبر القرآن وكثرة مراجعته .
وأرجو من المشايخ أن يضيفوا ما وقع لهم من ذلك ليعم النفع بها.
وسأذكر ما يخطر على البال منها من غير ترتيب ولا التزام بمنهج معين.
كيف تضبط : « نفعا»  و«ضرا» في هذه الآيات : 
{قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلاَ نَفْعًا } (76) سورة المائدة
{قُل لاَّ أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلاَ ضَرًّا إِلاَّ مَا شَاء اللّهُ } (188) سورة الأعراف
{قُل لاَّ أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي ضَرًّا وَلاَ نَفْعًا إِلاَّ مَا شَاء اللّهُ } (49) سورة يونس
{قُلْ مَن رَّبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُلِ اللّهُ قُلْ أَفَاتَّخَذْتُم مِّن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاء لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنفُسِهِمْ نَفْعًا وَلاَ ضَرًّا } (16) سورة الرعد
{أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا} (89) سورة طـه
{وَاتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَّا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا } (3) سورة الفرقان
{فَالْيَوْمَ لَا يَمْلِكُ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ نَّفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا } (42) سورة سبأ
{قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ ضَرًّا أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ نَفْعًا } (11) سورة الفتح .
في طبعة المجمع للمصحف تتقدم دائما (نفعا) على (ضرا) في الوجه الأيمن، و(ضرا) على (نفعا) في الوجه الأيسر.
فالنون في (نـفعا) مع النون في أيمـن . والراء في (ضرا) مع الراء في أيسر .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

{وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النَّسَاء فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ} (231) سورة البقرة
{فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ فَارِقُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ } (2) سورة الطلاق
لك في ضبطها أن تقول: السين قبل الفاء في حروف الهجاء، وهي هنا كذلك فالسين في (سرحوهن) سورة البقرة والفاء (فارقوهن) في الطلاق.
وقال بعضهم: فسرحوهن في البقرة، فتذكر أن البقر يسرح!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

{لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا هَذَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (83) سورة المؤمنون
{لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (68) سورة النمل

قل في نفسك كأنك تخاطب أحدا: 
نحن المؤمنون.
وهذا النمل.
فتقدم (نحن) في (المؤمنون)، و(هذا) في (النمل).
ويمكن أن تقول: قدم (نحن) وفيها (نون) مع (المؤمنون) وفيها (نون) والأخرى عكسها.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاء لِلّهِ } (135) سورة النساء
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ لِلّهِ شُهَدَاء بِالْقِسْطِ } (8) سورة المائدة
ضبطها بالحروف؛ فالباء في (بالقسط) قبل اللام في ( لله ) فقدمها في السورة المقدمة وهي النساء.

----------


## المحرر

جزاك الله خيراً ،
قواعد لطيفه - لطف الله بنا - .

----------


## آل عامر

ما أجملها جملك الله بالإيمان وطاعة الرحمن 
كم كنت أتعب في نفعا وضرا

----------


## الحمادي

ضوابط نافعة، نفع الله بك يا أبا عبدالله

----------


## عمر المقبل

لا شك أن الضوابط تعين على الإتقان ، لكنها لا تكفي ، فلا يعدل كثرة قراءة القرآن ،وترداده شيء ألبتة ،والله المستعان .

ضابط (نفعاً) و (ضراً) تستقيم مع الحفاظ في مصحف مجمع الملك فهد ، لكن ماذا يصنع من كان حفظه في مصحف الشمرلي (الحرمين) ؟!
ومن الضوابط في قصة لوط في حرف (أئنكم) و (إنكم) الذي يسبق كلمة الرجال : وهي في ثلاثة مواضع : 

إن كان اسم السورة فيه همزة (الأعراف) فتكون (إنكم) [المجموع همزتان ، همزة : الأعراف + همزة (إن)].
وإذا كان اسم السورة ليس فيه همزة (النمل ،العنكبوت) فتكون (أئنكم) [المجموع همزتان].

ـ ومن الضوابط : (فنفخنا فيها) ، (فنفخنا فيه) في قصة مريم ، فضابطها : ألف (فيها ) مع ألف (الأنبياء) ،و ياء (فيه) مع ياء (التحريم) .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر فوائدكم .



> ضابط (نفعاً) و (ضراً) تستقيم مع الحفاظ في مصحف مجمع الملك فهد ، لكن ماذا يصنع من كان حفظه في مصحف الشمرلي (الحرمين) ؟!


هنا ضابط آخر وهو أصعب من ذا ، وهو أن كل سورة في اسمها حرف الـ(عين) فإن (نفعا) تكون قبل (ضرا)، والباقي بالعكس إلا سورة سبا. 
-------------
في سورة التوبة :
{وَرِضْوَانٌ مِّنَ اللّهِ أَكْبَرُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ} (72) سورة التوبة
{أَعَدَّ اللّهُ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ} (89) سورة التوبة
{وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ} (100) سورة التوبة
{فَاسْتَبْشِرُو  ْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ} (111) سورة التوبة
{أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّهُ مَن يُحَادِدِ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَأَنَّ لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْخِزْيُ الْعَظِيمُ} (63) سورة التوبة
وضابطها أن (هو) إنما في تأتي في الوجه الأيسر فقط .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> ومن الضوابط في قصة لوط في حرف (أئنكم) و (إنكم)
> الذي يسبق كلمة الرجال : وهي في ثلاثة مواضع : 
> إن كان اسم السورة فيه همزة (الأعراف) فتكون (إنكم) [المجموع همزتان ، همزة : الأعراف + همزة (إن)].
> وإذا كان اسم السورة ليس فيه همزة (النمل ،العنكبوت) فتكون (أئنكم) [المجموع همزتان].


أحسنتم، وهنا ضابط لكنه للضرورة، وهو إن اشتبه عليه الأمر: يقرأها جميعا (أئِنكم) وهي قراءة ابن كثير وابن عامر وحمزة والكسائي والدوري عن أبي عمرو وشعبة عن عاصم.
ومثلها {مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي } (11) سورة النساء
{مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى } (12) سورة النساء
فابن كثير وابن عامر وشعبة عن عاصم يقرؤنها بـ(الألف) في الموضعين .
والباقي بالياء في الموضعين، إلا حفصا ففي الموضع الثاني بالألف.

وأكرر إن هذا عند الاشتباه فهو خير من الغلط .

----------


## عمر المقبل

> والباقي بالياء في الموضعين، إلا حفصا ففي الموضع الثاني بالألف.


رحم الله حفصاً وسامحه ! لقد أتعب من يقرأ بقراءته (ابتسامة).

----------


## المقرئ

> ومثلها {مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي } (11) سورة النساء
> {مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى } (12) سورة النساء
> .


بارك الله فيكم 

يمكن أن يقال سورة النساء النون مكسورة ثم السين مفتوحة بهذا الترتيب

والكلمتان على هذا الضبط الأولى بكسر الصاد والثانية بفتحها

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
موضوع مهم ...
فجزاكم الله خيرًا .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> بارك الله فيكم 
> يمكن أن يقال سورة النساء النون مكسورة ثم السين مفتوحة بهذا الترتيب
> والكلمتان على هذا الضبط الأولى بكسر الصاد والثانية بفتحها


أحسنتم يا شيخ ( المقرئ ) ؛
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## المقرئ

وفي قوله تعالى ( والله أعلم بما يكتمون ) في آل عمران 

وفي المائدة ( والله أعلم بما كانوا يفترون ) 

وعلامة سورة المائدة أنها في هذا الوجه في جميع الآيات المتتالية فيها ( ما ) :

بما كانوا يفترون
لبئس ماكانوا يعملون 
لبئس ماكانوا يصنعون 
كلها متتالية بإثبات ( ما)

----------


## المقرئ

تشكل على بعض الناس 

قوله تعالى ( فأنفخ فيه ) في آل عمران 
وقوله ( فأنفخ فيها ) في المائدة 
والفرق لائح :

وهو أن اسم السورة( عمران ) مذكر فذكر الضمير ( فيه) 

 واسم المائدة مؤنث فأنث الضمير ( فيها ) !!

----------


## المقرئ

ويشكل أيضا 
قوله تعالى في سورة هود ( وإننا لفي شك مما تدعونا إليه مريب ) 
وقوله في سورة إبراهيم ( وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب ) 

والعلامة واضحة أن اسم (إبراهيم ) موحدة ثم مثناة وهكذا الآية موحدة ثم مثناة 
وفي هود عكسها

----------


## المقرئ

> {لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا هَذَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (83) سورة المؤمنون
> {لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (68) سورة النمل
> قل في نفسك كأنك تخاطب أحدا: 
> نحن المؤمنون.
> وهذا النمل.
> فتقدم (نحن) في (المؤمنون)، و(هذا) في (النمل).
> ويمكن أن تقول: قدم (نحن) وفيها (نون) مع (المؤمنون) وفيها (نون) والأخرى عكسها.


شيخي الموقر :
محبك يفرق بهذه الطريقة :

كلمة المؤمنون فيها نونان فتتجاور فيها النونان ( وعدنا نحن) 
وكلمة النمل فيها نون واحدة فلالا تتجاور ( وعدنا هذا )

----------


## المسيطير

أيضا في قوله تعالى :
(إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُمْ بِأَلْفٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ) .... الأنفال .
وقوله تعالى :
(إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِثَلَاثَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ ، بَلَى إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ ) ..... آل عمران


مردفــــين .....الأنفـــال .....الفاء مع الفاء .

وغيرها في آل عمران .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> ويشكل أيضا 
> قوله تعالى في سورة هود ( وإننا لفي شك مما تدعونا إليه مريب ) 
> وقوله في سورة إبراهيم ( وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب ) 
> والعلامة واضحة أن اسم (إبراهيم ) موحدة ثم مثناة وهكذا الآية موحدة ثم مثناة 
> وفي هود عكسها


شكر الله لكم 
وأنا أفرق بينها بالمعنى ـ وهو ظاهر ـ ففي هود يخاطبون صالحا فقالوا: (تدعونا) بالإفراد .
وفي إبراهيم يخاطبون الرسل فقالوا (تدعوننا) ، وتكون الأخرى بعكسها.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

{وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ } (89) سورة الإسراء
{وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لِلنَّاسِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ } (54) سورة الكهف
وضابطها أن تقدم السين التي في (الناس) في سورة (الأسراء) وفيها السين .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سورة الأنبياء :
{لَوْ يَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا حِينَ لَا يَكُفُّونَ عَن وُجُوهِهِمُ النَّارَ وَلَا عَن ظُهُورِهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ * بَلْ تَأْتِيهِم بَغْتَةً فَتَبْهَتُهُمْ فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ رَدَّهَا وَلَا هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ} (39-40) سورة الأنبياء
وضابطها أن الصاد قبل الظاء في الحروف وكذلك هنا في (يُنصَرُونَ) و (يُنظَرُونَ).

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سورة يونس: 
{وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ مَكَانَكُمْ أَنتُمْ وَشُرَكَآؤُكُمْ  } (28) سورة يونس
{وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ كَأَن لَّمْ يَلْبَثُواْ إِلاَّ سَاعَةً مِّنَ النَّهَارِ يَتَعَارَفُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ } (45) سورة يونس

و في سورة الأنعام 

{وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَيْنَ شُرَكَآؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ} (22) سورة الأنعام
{وَيَوْمَ يِحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُم مِّنَ الإِنسِ } (128) سورة الأنعام

   وضابطها أن النون قبل الياء في الحروف وكذلك هنا في (نَحْشُرُهُمْ) و (يحْشُرُهُمْ).

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

{ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } (2) سورة الرعد
 { وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } (13) سورة فاطر
{ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى } (5) سورة الزمر
{وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } (29) سورة لقمان
فكلها (لأجل مسمى) عدا الأخيرة (إلى أجل مسمى) فتحفظ على أنها الوحيدة.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

{ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ} (129) سورة البقرة
{رَسُولًا مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ } (2) سورة الجمعة
{رَسُولاً مِّنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ } (164) سورة آل عمران
فتأخير (يزكيهم) على (وَيُعَلِّمُهُم   الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ) في البقرة فقط .

----------


## المقرئ

بارك الله فيكم 
ومما يشكل أيضا قوله تعالى في أكثر من سورة ( وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم .. ) وبعضها بدون لفظ ( يا قوم ) 

وضابطها سهل جدا :

فهي مرتبة على حسب ترتيب السور : يبدأ بذكر ( يا قوم ) ثم بدونها ثم بذكرها ثم بدونها وهكذا في خمسة مواضه :

وإذ قال موسى لقومه[وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ.....] {البقرة:54} 
[وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً............] {البقرة:67} 
[وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ.....] {المائدة:20} 
[وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ أَنْجَاكُمْ مِنْ آَلِ فِرْعَوْنَ..........  ..] {إبراهيم:6} 
[وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ لِمَ تُؤْذُونَنِي .....] {الصَّف:5}

----------


## عمر المقبل

ومن المشكلات عند الحفاظ : (الخامسة) في شأن المتلاعنين في سورة النور ،وضبطها سهلٌ : 
فالرجل ، لما كانت له القوامة، كان حقه (الرفع) : ( وَالْخَامِسَةُ أَنَّ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (7) ).
وأما المرأة، فيكون حقها النصب : (وَالْخَامِسَةَ أَنَّ غَضَبَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (9)) .

----------


## أسامة أخوكم في الله

جزاكم الله خيرا

متى نعلم إذا قال الله (لا يشعرون) أو (لا يعلمون) أو (لا يفقهون) ؟
ومتى نعلم إذا قال الله (إن الله عزيز حكيم) أو (عليم حكيم) أو (غفور رحيم) ؟

----------


## عمر المقبل

> { وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } (2) سورة الرعد
> { وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } (13) سورة فاطر
> { وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى } (5) سورة الزمر
> {وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } (29) سورة لقمان
> فكلها (لأجل مسمى) عدا الأخيرة (إلى أجل مسمى) فتحفظ على أنها الوحيدة.


ويمكن أن يكون الضابط الأيسر في هذا المتشابه : (إلى) لا توجد إلا في (لـقمان) والمناسبة التي تعين على الضبط هي وجود اللام في كلتيهما.

----------


## المقرئ

ومما يشكل :

قوله تعالى " وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى "في سورة القصص
وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى " في سورة يس 

وللتسهيل 
" يس " حرفان و " من " حرفان فهو مقدم فيها 
والقصص ثلاثة حروف بدون "ال " و " رجل " ثلاثة حروف فهو مقدم فيها

----------


## المقرئ

ومما يشكل 

قوله تعالى " قل هل أنبئكم بشر من ذلك مثوبة عند الله ..." في المائدة 

" وقل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا    " في الكهف 

والفرق ظاهر :

اسم " المائدة " فيها همزة فتكون معها همزة والأخرى بدونها

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> ويمكن أن يكون الضابط الأيسر في هذا المتشابه : (إلى) لا توجد إلا في (لـقمان) والمناسبة التي تعين على الضبط هي وجود اللام في كلتيهما.


شكر الله لكم لكن اللام في (لأجل) كذلك .

----------


## عمر المقبل

> شكر الله لكم لكن اللام في (لأجل) كذلك .


مرادي ـ بارك الله فيكم ـ أن السور الثلاث ليس فيها (لام) بينما (لقمان) فيها (لام) ولذا ربطت بينها وبين زيادة الحرف .. نعم ، قد تكون العبارة لم تسعف .

----------


## المسيطير

في سورة مريم :
( عصيا )و( شقيا ) 
في قصة يحي عليه السلام ( عصيا) .
وفي قصة عيسى عليه السلام ( شقيا ) .

ترتب على كلمة ( عش ) أي عصيا ثم شقيا .

----------


## عمر المقبل

ومما يلتبس : 
(وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِظُلْمِهِمْ مَا تَرَكَ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى [النحل/61])
مع :
(وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُوا مَا تَرَكَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى [فاطر/45])

والضابط : أن البداءة بالظلـم في النحل .

ـــــــــــــــ
ومما يلتبس ـ في قصة لوط :
ـ (بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ (81) [الأعراف/81].
ـ (بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ عَادُونَ) [الشعراء/166] .
ـ ( بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ) [النمل/55])
فالفاء في (مسرفون) في الأعراف ،والعين في (عادون) الشعراء ،واللام في (تجهلون) في النمل.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> ومما يلتبس : 
> (وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِظُلْمِهِمْ مَا تَرَكَ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى [النحل/61])
> مع :
> (وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُوا مَا تَرَكَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى [فاطر/45])
> 
> والضابط : أن البداءة بالظلـم في النحل.


أحسن الله إليكم 

ويمكن أن يقال: 
حرف الظاء لا يتكرر في آية مرتين : (ظلمهم) مع (ظهرها) ، والظاء في (بظلمهم) قبل ما (بما كسبوا) فتقدم الظاء في النحل لأنها قبل الميم التي في فاطر .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

ومما قد يلتبس :
{ وَأَنْعَامٌ لاَّ يَذْكُرُونَ اسْمَ اللّهِ عَلَيْهَا افْتِرَاء عَلَيْهِ سَيَجْزِيهِم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَفْتَرُونَ} (138) سورة الأنعام
{وَحَرَّمُواْ مَا رَزَقَهُمُ اللّهُ افْتِرَاء عَلَى اللّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُهْتَدِينَ} (140) سورة الأنعام

----------


## عمر المقبل

ومما يلتبس : 
ـ (وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ (120)  [البقرة/120، 121]) 
مع : 
ـ (وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ [البقرة/145]).
مع : 
ـ (وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَمَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلَا وَاقٍ  [الرعد/37])

ولم أجد لها ضابطاً سهلاً ، لكن بالنسبة للتي في (الرعد) لا تلتبس عندي لأنني أستشعر أن (ما) تشبه (ماء) وهو مناسب للرعد ، فتكون (بعد ما).
بقي التي في البقرة ،وضبطها عندي كالآتي : آية البقرة الأولى ، في الآية التي قبلها (نذيرا) ، إذن ـ أقول في نفسي ـ التي بعدها : (بعد الذي) ،فتبقى الثانية (من بعدما).

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

{وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُواْ فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ} (92) سورة المائدة
{وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ} (12) سورة التغابن

والقاعدة فيها: الأية الطويلة مع السورة الطويلة ، ولهذا أمثلة أخرى لعل الله أن ييسر ذكرها.

----------


## أبو معاذ الأثري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو موسى سليم الجزائري

> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاء لِلّهِ } (135) سورة النساء
> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ لِلّهِ شُهَدَاء بِالْقِسْطِ } (8) سورة المائدة
> ضبطها بالحروف؛ فالباء في (بالقسط) قبل اللام في ( لله ) فقدمها في السورة المقدمة وهي النساء.


يمكن التفريق بقولنا :سورة النساء فيها حرف السين فيقدم بالقسط فيها على سورة المائدة .

----------


## أبو موسى سليم الجزائري

أيضا :
 وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ (70) سورة الأنبياء .
فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ (98) سورة الصافات .
ضابطها : الهمزة في الأنبياء تقابل الهمزة في الأخسرين
أو : نقول أن الأنبياء أعلى ترتيب المصحف والصافات أسفل الترتيب فيوافق اسم ترتيبها كلمة أسفلين .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ (70) سورة الأنبياء .
> فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ (98) سورة الصافات .
> ضابطها : الهمزة في الأنبياء تقابل الهمزة في الأخسرين
> .


شكر الله لك " والأسفلين " بها همزة .
لكن الثاني جميل.

----------


## أبو موسى سليم الجزائري

بارك الله في الجميع
وأستأذن الإخوة الكرام في جمع الموضوع كاملا وإعادة تحميله في الوقت الذي ترونه مناسبا إن أذنتم بذلك .
وشكرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

جزاكم الله خيرا 

فكرة جيدة لكن لا زال هناك مواضع... 
لكن تزاحم الأعمال يعيق عنها .

----------


## عمر المقبل

ومما يلتبس : 
اللهو واللعب ،والضابط الذي لا ينخرم :
أن اللعب مقدم على اللهو إلا في الأعراف والعنكبوت ،وقد قيل :
تذكر يامن سيموت ** اللهو قبل اللعب في الأعراف والعنكبوت

ومما يلتبس : الرجفة ،والصيحة ،والضابط الذي لا ينخرم :
الـــرجفة في دارهم [راء الرجفة ،مع راء الدار ـ بدون ياء ـ].
والصيـحة في ديـارهم[ياء الصيحة ،مع ياء الديار ].

وقال أحد الحفاظ ـ ومن كلامه أنقل ـ :
سألنى شيخى ذات مرة اثناء التسمبع ان أذكر الايات التى تبدأ بـ(أفلم يسيروا فى الارض )فذكرت بعضها وترددت فى الأخرى وقلت بدلا منها (أولم يسيروا فى الارض) فقال لى قل :
غفر الله للحج محمد يوسف ،ثم قال :
غفرالله.......سورة غافر
للحج .........سورة الحج
محمد.........سورة محمد 
يوسف........سورة يوسف
فهذه هى السور الأربعة التى ذكرت فيها (أفلم يسيروا فى الأرض) انتهى كلامه .

قلت (عمر) : وفاته أن في (غافر) آية أخرى : (أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا [غافر/21]).
لكن يمكن ضبطها بأن الأولى بالواو ،والثانية بالفاء.
ثم بدا لي أن ضبط (أولم يسيروا) أهون  ؛ لأنها تكررت في ثلاث مواضع فقط ،بعكس (الفاء) فهي خمس ،فيمكن ضبطها بضابط ،هو : 
لن يغفر فاطر الكون للروم.
لن يغفر ... غافر
فاطر الكون .... فاطر
للروم ... الروم

فيقال : هذه بالواو وبقية المواضع بالفاء ،مع التنبه لتكرر الواو والفاء في سورة غافر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سورة الحج
{ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ حُرُمَاتِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ وَأُحِلَّتْ لَكُمُ الْأَنْعَامُ إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْسَ مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ الزُّورِ} (30) سورة الحـج
{ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ } (32) سورة الحـج
الحاء في (حرمات) قبل الشين في (شعائر) والآية التي فيها الحاء قبل الآية التي فيها الشين.

----------


## نضال مشهود

جزيتم خيرا

----------


## بكر أبو الروس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أشكر جميع من أدلو بدلوهم في هذا الموضوع الهام 
ويمكن للتفرقة بين آية سورة القصص وهي قوله تعالى : {وَجَاء رَجُلٌ مِّنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ الْمَلَأَ يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ} (20) سورة القصص وبين آية سورة يس وهي : {وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ} (20) سورة يــس
بما يلي :
( اعلم ياابن الكريمة أن الرجل في القصص قبل المدينة ) وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

ابشروا جميعًا، فهناك تحت الطبع فهرس مبتكر لآيات القرآن الكريم يعتمد على ترتيب الآيات بحسب أوائل حروفها في قسمه الأول، وهو بهذا يجمع كل الآيات المتشابهة لفظا في بداياتها، أما في قسمه الثاني - وهذا هو الجديد- فإنه يرتب الآيات حسب أواخر حروفها، فيجمع كل الآيات المتشابهة في أواخرها، مع ذكر الآية كاملة وتخريجها، وهذا الفهرس اسمه "الفهرس المزدان بآيات القرآن" نشر مركز الملك فيصل للدراسات الإسلامية.

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله
جزاك الله  خيرا  ونفع بك وزادك من فضله على هذه العلامات.
وهذه  أبيات من العبد الضعيف  لمن أراد أن يتمكن من ضبط قوله تعالى [ذلك الفوز العظيم ]
مع متشابهاتها.



( وذلك الفوز العظيم ) واحـده **  في سورة النساء و هي شاهده

وما أتى بعد من المشتــبه      **   في سورة التوبة فلتنتـــبه

ثن ( وذلك هو الفوز) تفــز **    ثنتان توبة وغافر فــــحز

( ذلك هو الفوز )في الحديـد  **    يونس و الدخـان بالتأكـيد

حذفهما مائدة الرحمــــن   **   من قد سمع لآخر القــرآن

( وذلك الفوز المبين ) في النعم **   جاثية ( ذلك هو) أي نعــم 



هذا شرح الابيات أسأل الله أن ييسر فهمه لكم

أما البيت الاول وهو 

( وذلك الفوز العظيم ) واحـده *** في سورة النساء و هي شاهده


فمعناه

أن قوله تعالى ( وذلك الفوز العظيم ) بالواو فواحدة في القرآن الكريم وهو في سورة
النساء...و السورة شاهدة على ذلك و تجد ها بعد ذكر المواريث في بداية السورة..و بالضبط
الاية 13.

و أما قول الراجز

وما أتى بعد من المشتـبه *** في سورة التوبة فلتنتــبه

فمعناه أن ما يأتي بعد ذلك من المتشابهات تجده في سورة التوبة ...خيث تجد فيها

وذلك هو الفوز العظيم ....ب(الواو) مع ( هو )
وتجد في التوبة ايضا 
ذلك هو الفوز العظيم بحذف الواو فقط
وتجد فيها ايضا
ذلك الفوز العظيم بحذفهما ججميعا اي بحذف الواو و حذف هو

ولكن

لا تجد فيها الاولى التي ذكرنا في النساء فتنبه....فلهذا السبب قال الراجز عفا الله عنه
و ما أتى بعد من المشتبه....أي ...ما سيأتي من المتشابه الذي فيه اسم الاشارة و اسم الله
العظيم فهو في سورة التوبة باستثناء المذكورة في النساء في البيت الاول.

قوله 

ثن ( وذلك هو الفوز) تفـز *** ثنتان توبة وغافر فـحز

ثن فعل أمر معناه قل بالثنية أو احكم بالتثنية في ورود قوله تعالى ( وذلك هو الفوز العظيم ) ...وذلك في التوبة أولا كما تقدم...وفي سورة غافر
فقد وردت هذه المتشابهة كاملة ب(و) و بالضمير (هو) مرتين فقط لا غير.

ومعنى قوله فحز أي فحز اليك هذا العلم بهذه المتشابهة.

قوله 

( ذلك هو الفوز )في الحديـد *** يونس و الدخان بالتأكــيد

أي ان قوله تعالى ( ذلك هو الفوز العظيم ) بحذف الواو فقط تجده كما في البيت في
في يونس و الحديد...ولكن.... تذكر أن التوبة تشترك أيضا
في هذه المتشابهة ايضا كما قدمه الراجز في البيت الثاني...وانما قدمه أولا لان ذلك يغنيه عن تكرار التوبة في كل مرة في النظم...زيادة الى أن هذا ايسر له حتى تكون الابيات قليلة
و المعاني واضحة.

قوله

حذفهما مائدة الرحمـن *** من قد سمع لآخر القـرآن

معناه ان حذف الواو و حذف الضمير هو يكون في

اولا ...التوبة كما تقدم في البيت الثاني..وقد قلنا ان التوبة تشترك مع السور الاخرى في متشابهاتها ما عدا النساء

ثانيا.....سورة المائدة...في آخر السورة بالضبط...وقوله مائدة الرحمن أي مائدة الله...مضاف و مضاف اليه..وليس المقصود ان سورة الرحمن فيها هذه المتشابهة..فافهم هذا

ثالثا.....من قد سمع لآخر القرآن
ومعناه أنك اذا كنت تعرف أنك تقرأ في سورة بعد سورة المجادلة باتجاه سورة الناس فلا 
تأبه و لا تخف من الوقوع فيها...فحيث ما أحسست بالمتشابهة احذف الواو و احذف هو
ولا عليك ان تعرف ما هي هذه السور ....تذكر فقط انك تقرأ من قد سمع الله...اي سورة المجادلة الى آخر القرآن.
و ان شئت معرفة السور فهي التغابن و الصف....ويدخل معها حتى البروج...ذلك الفوز الكبير
فارتح ...وطب نفسا ...فما عليك من قد سمع الى آخر القرآن الا ان تحذف الواو مع الضمير.

قوله

( وذلك الفوز المبين ) في النعم *** جاثية ( ذلك هو) أي نعـــــم 

هذا بيت زاده الراجز وان لم يكن فيه اسم الله العظيم ...لكن قد يقع الاخوة فيه فزاده
في النظم...فصار بذلك نظما شاملا 

ففي سورة الانعام ( وذلك الفوز المبين )....و النعم هي الانعام...قال صلى الله عليه و سلم
...لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا خير لك من حمر النعم

وفي سورة الجاثية ( ذلك هو الفوز المبين)

----------


## عربي

ما شاء الله جزاك الله خيرا هل أنت على إطلاع بمؤلفات متشابه القرآن ؟

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله
جزاك الله  خيرا  ونفع بك وزادك من فضله على هذه العلامات.

وهذه  أبيات من العبد الضعيف  لمن أراد أن يتمكن من ضبط قوله تعالى [ذلك الفوز العظيم ]مع 

متشابهاتها.

( وذلك الفوز العظيم ) واحـده **  في سورة النساء و هي شاهده

وما أتى بعد من المشتــبه      **  في سورة التوبة فلتنتــبه

ثن ( وذلك هو الفوز) تفــز **   ثنتان توبة وغافر فــحز

( ذلك هو الفوز )في الحديـد **    يونس و الدخان بالتأكـيد

حذفهما مائدة الرحمــن     **   من قد سمع لآخر القـرآن

( وذلك الفوز المبين ) في النعم **   جاثية ( ذلك هو) أي نعم 

هذا شرح الابيات أسأل الله أن ييسر فهمه .

أما البيت الاول وهو 



( وذلك الفوز العظيم ) واحـده *** في سورة النساء و هي شاهده




فمعناه

أن قوله تعالى ( وذلك الفوز العظيم ) بالواو فواحدة في القرآن الكريم وهو في سورة النساء...و السورة شاهدة على ذلك و تجد ها بعد ذكر المواريث في بداية السورة..و بالضبط الاية 13.

و أما قول الراجز



وما أتى بعد من المشتـبه *** في سورة التوبة فلتنتــبه



فمعناه أن ما يأتي بعد ذلك من المتشابهات تجده في سورة التوبة ...حيث تجد فيها وذلك هو الفوز العظيم ....ب(الواو) مع ( هو ) وتجد في التوبة ايضا  ذلك هو الفوز العظيم بحذف الواو فقط وتجد فيها ايضا ذلك الفوز العظيم بحذفهما ججميعا اي بحذف الواو و حذف هو.

ولكن

لا تجد فيها الاولى التي ذكرنا في النساء فتنبه....فلهذا السبب قال الراجز عفا الله عنه
و ما أتى بعد من المشتبه....أي ...ما سيأتي من المتشابه الذي فيه  [ هذا ] و [العظيم ]فهو في سورة التوبة باستثناء المذكورة في النساء في البيت الاول.

قوله 



ثن ( وذلك هو الفوز) تفـز *** ثنتان توبة وغافر فـحز



ثن فعل أمر معناه قل بالثنية أو احكم بالتثنية في ورود قوله تعالى (وذلك هوالفوزالعظيم ) ...وذلك في التوبة أولا كما تقدم...وفي سورة غافر فقد وردت هذه المتشابهة كاملة ب(و) و بالضمير (هو) مرتين فقط لا غير.
ومعنى قوله فحز أي فحز اليك هذا العلم بهذه المتشابهة.

قوله 


( ذلك هو الفوز )في الحديـد *** يونس و الدخان بالتأكــيد


أي ان قوله تعالى ( ذلك هو الفوز العظيم ) بحذف الواو فقط تجده كما في البيت في يونس والحديد...ولكن.... تذكر أن التوبة تشترك أيضا في هذه المتشابهة ايضا كما قدمه الراجز في البيت الثاني...وانما قدمه أولا لان ذلك يغنيه عن تكرار التوبة في كل مرة في النظم...زيادة الى أن هذا ايسر  حتى تكون الابيات قليلة و المعاني واضحة.

قوله

حذفهما مائدة الرحمـن *** من قد سمع لآخر القـرآن

معناه ان حذف الواو و حذف الضمير هو يكون في هذه المواضع الثلاثة الاتية : 

اولا ...التوبة كما تقدم في البيت الثاني..وقد قلنا ان التوبة تشترك مع السور الاخرى في متشابهاتها ما عدا النساء.

ثانيا.....سورة المائدة...في آخر السورة بالضبط...وقوله مائدة الرحمن أي مائدة الله...مضاف و مضاف اليه..وليس المقصود ان سورة الرحمن فيها هذه المتشابهة..فافهم هذا

ثالثا.....من قد سمع لآخر القرآن
ومعناه أنك اذا كنت تعرف أنك تقرأ في سورة بعد سورة المجادلة باتجاه سورة الناس فلا 
تأبه و لا تخف من الوقوع فيها...فحيث ما أحسست بالمتشابهة احذف الواو و احذف هو
ولا عليك ان تعرف ما هي هذه السور ....تذكر فقط انك تقرأ من قد سمع الله...اي سورة المجادلة الى آخر القرآن.
و ان شئت معرفة السور فهي التغابن و الصف....ويدخل معها حتى البروج...ذلك الفوز الكبير
فارتح ...وطب نفسا ...فما عليك من قد سمع الى آخر القرآن الا ان تحذف الواو مع الضمير.

قوله

( وذلك الفوز المبين ) في النعم *** جاثية ( ذلك هو) أي نعـــــم 

هذا بيت زاده الراجز وان لم يكن فيه [العظيم ] ...لكن قد يقع الاخوة فيه فزاده
في النظم...فصار بذلك نظما شاملا 

ففي سورة الانعام ( وذلك الفوز المبين )....و النعم هي الانعام...قال صلى الله عليه و سلم
...لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا خير لك من حمر النعم

وفي سورة الجاثية ( ذلك هو الفوز المبين)

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

> ومما يشكل 
> قوله تعالى " قل هل أنبئكم بشر من ذلك مثوبة عند الله ..." في المائدة 
> " وقل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا    " في الكهف 
> والفرق ظاهر :
> اسم " المائدة " فيها همزة فتكون معها همزة والأخرى بدونها


الحمد لله

جزاكم الله خيرا.

في  سورة الكهف :  الوقف  على    نـُـــزلا.
ثم  نستأنف القراءة  ب  :  هل  نـُـــنبِّئكم بالاخسرين ...الاية.

هكذا ضبطتها [ ابتسامة]

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

> في سورة مريم :
> ( عصيا )و( شقيا ) 
> في قصة يحي عليه السلام ( عصيا) .
> وفي قصة عيسى عليه السلام ( شقيا ) .
> ترتب على كلمة ( عش ) أي عصيا ثم شقيا .


الحمد لله  
بارك الله فيك 

أحسب أيضا  هذا الترتيب  نافعا.

شقيا  -  تقيا  -  عصيا   -  شقيا.

الاولى في بداية السورة...ثم قريب  منها  تقيا....ثم  عصيا  ...ثم  شقيا

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

> ومما يلتبس : 
> ـ (وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ (120)  [البقرة/120، 121]) 
> مع : 
> ـ (وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ [البقرة/145]).
> مع : 
> ـ (وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَمَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلَا وَاقٍ  [الرعد/37])
> 
> ولم أجد لها ضابطاً سهلاً ، لكن بالنسبة للتي في (الرعد) لا تلتبس عندي لأنني أستشعر أن (ما) تشبه (ماء) وهو مناسب للرعد ، فتكون (بعد ما).
> بقي التي في البقرة ،وضبطها عندي كالآتي : آية البقرة الأولى ، في الآية التي قبلها (نذيرا) ، إذن ـ أقول في نفسي ـ التي بعدها : (بعد الذي) ،فتبقى الثانية (من بعدما).


الحمد لله

بارك الله  فيك

أما [ الذي جاءك من العلم ]   فقال الكرماني  ما معناه أن  [ الذي ]  هنا  هو علم الوحي  كله
وهو علم الكمال  وليس خاصا  بالقبلة وحدها  لذلك جاء  لفظ الذي.
أما [ما جاءك من العلم ] فإن هذا يتعلق بعلم القبلة فقط وذلك قليل من كثير .
فالذي  اليق بمكانه لأن موضوعه كل  الوحي.
وما أليق  بمكانه لأن موضوعه بعض من علم الوحي.
و الله أعلم

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

> أيضا :
> وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ (70) سورة الأنبياء .
> فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ (98) سورة الصافات .
> ضابطها : الهمزة في الأنبياء تقابل الهمزة في الأخسرين
> أو : نقول أن الأنبياء أعلى ترتيب المصحف والصافات أسفل الترتيب فيوافق اسم ترتيبها كلمة أسفلين .


الحمد لله

أفضل العلامات كما اشار اليه الاخوة الافاضل هي المعاني لذلك فللكرماني رحمه الله  لطائف  جميلة وفق  فيها  من بينها  هذه  حيث  قال  ما معناه :
لما قال ابراهيم عليه السلام  [ لأكيدن أصنامكم ] أشبه الأمر مسابقة فناسب  فيها لفظ الخسارة  في قوله تعالى فجعلناهم الاخسرين.

وتأمل هذه الفاءات  في  الصافات   تعنك على حفظ  مكان [ فأرادوا ]  أو [ وأرادوا]
 [ ابنوا له   بنيانا فـــألقوه فـــي الجحيم فـــأرادوا  به كيدا فجعلنهم الاسفلين].

وتأمل الواو :

حرقوه   و انصروا  آلهتكم.........وأرادوا به كيدا....

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

> ما شاء الله جزاك الله خيرا هل أنت على إطلاع بمؤلفات متشابه القرآن ؟


الحمد لله
عفوا اخي الفاضل لم ار مقالتك  قبل  هذا ...اطلعت فقط على كتاب البرهان للكرماني  اخي الكريم ومنه تتعلم طريقة الضبط...لكن المدارسة تفيد ايضا.
ومعذرة للافاضل فقد فتحوا شهيتي لهذا الموضوع العظيم ...أزيد واحدة كانت شديدة علي  لكن بفضل الله  تعالى ارتحت بضابط مهم .
هذه المتشابهة هي  :
ولكن أكثر الناس 
تذكر  فقط  ما  يلي  ثم  لا  تبال  بما  بعده  
وردت هذه  المتشابهة كما يلي :
خمس مرات في يوسف.
ثلاث مرات في غافر.
مرتين في  كل  من الروم  و سبأ.
ثم مرة واحدة حسب الترتيب  في  :
البقرة  -الاعراف -الرعد   - هود- النحل - الجاثية.
ما عليك  الا ان تحفظ المواضع الستة التي  انفردت فيها  واعيدها  لك :
البقرة  -الاعراف -الرعد   - هود- النحل - الجاثية.
أما البقية  5مرات...3مرات....2مر  تين...2مرتين  : يوسف غافر سبأ الروم .. فهذه سهلة الضبط  فعالج فقط حفظ المواضع الستة  ثم  تنفس الصعداء بعد ذلك و لاتبال ان تقول  في غيرها  أكثرهم أو اكثركم حسب السياق.
و الله اعلم.
ولنا عودة ان شاء الله .

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

اخوتي الكرام و المعتنين بحفظ القرآن خاصة

وهذا بيت تضبطون به متشابهات في سورة الصف...وهو من الرجز كما جرت العادة في مثل هذه 

المسائل.


أربعة تــحذفها في الصــف *** (من ) (خالدين) (الواو) ( هو) تكفــي .

ومعنى البيت

أنك عندما تبدأ القراءة من قوله تعالى  يا ايها الذين آمنوا هل ادلكم على تجارة تنجيكم

من عذاب أليم تومنون بالله و رسوله و تجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالكم و انفسكم ذلكم خير 

لكم ان كنتم تعلمون  ثم تقول بعدها  يغفر لكم ذنوبكم  و لا تقل من ذنوبكم

يجب حذف ( من ).....ثم تتابع التلاوة فتقول  ويدخلكم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار 

و لاتقل (خالدين)...ثم تتابع فتقول  ومساكن طيبة في جنات عدن ذلك...  ولاتقل

وذلك بالواو ...بل يجب حف الواو هنا ...ثم تتابع التلاوة فتقول  الفوز العظيم 

ولا تقل هو الفوز العظيم...فيجب حذف هو هنا.

فهذا معنى البيت المذكور

اربعة تحذفها في الصــف *** (من ) (خالدين) (الواو) ( هو) تكفــي 

أسأل الله ان يجعل قلوبنا أوعية للقرآن....و الى متشابه آخر بحول الله

----------


## أبوهناء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،،،
أخوكم الفقير لله من ليبيا فرحت كثيرا بهذا المنتدى وتشرفت بتصفحه ولعلي سأشارك ببعض الفوائد علما بأن القواعد التي أطرحها تنطبق على جميع القراءات رغم أننا نقرؤ هنا في المغرب العربي برواية قالون عن نافع المدني رحمهم الله سبحانه وتعالى:

 -لأجل مسمى يا خليلي....... في المائدة والرعد والتنزيل(سورة الزمر)
أي خلاف هذه السور الثلاث قل لأجل مسمى...... وهذا البيت من منظومة مشهورة عندنا للدنفاسي رحمه الله....

- (وأنجينا الذين ءامنوا وكانوا يتقون) في النمل.... (ونجينا )في فصلت  القاعدة سهلة وهي أن النمل يأخذ كل شيء ولم يترك الألف لفصلت .... لنا عودة إن شاء الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبوهناء

أما بالنسبة إلى آية لقمان (إلى أجل مسمى) فنسميها هنا عندنا في الكتاتيب(المدار   القرءانية) ب: *غريبة لقمان* لأنها الوحيدة

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

جزاكم الله خيرا 

في الانـــبـياء :

اقتــرب   للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون ** ما ياتيهم من ذكر من ربـهم محدث الا استمعوه وهم يلعبون.

اذا قلت اقترب   فالراء و الباء علامة قوية على [ ربــهم محدث ...]
وبطبيعة الحال اذا  قلت معرضون فاعلم أنك لن تكررها مرة أخرى بل ستقول  يلعبون...أما في الشعراء فالآية هكذا :

في الشعـــراء : 
وما ياتيهم من ذكر من الـــرحمن محدث الا كانوا  عنه  معرضين.
وبطبيعة الحال فآية الانبياء  تدلك على ما  في  الشعراء و ستقول بعد هذا معرضين.

وفيها ايضا متشابهة قوية مع الانعام لعل الله ييسر  فنتذاكرها  ان شاء الله.

----------


## أبوهناء

آخر ربع في سورة الأنعام:  قل تعالوا يا فقي........ تعقل، تذكر ، تتقي
فقي (فقيه) باللهجة المغاربية....

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

عندي منظومة الدنفاسي في نحو مئتي بيت , لمن من هو ناظمها الدنفاسي ؟

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد:
> فإن التشابه اللفظي في الآيات الكريمة من أكثر ما يعاني منه حافظ القرآن خصوصا مبتدئ الحفظ، مما جعل جمعا من العلماء في القديم والحديث يؤلفون كتبا تعين على حصر وضبط المتشابه، وبيان القواعد التي تعين الحافظ على الضبط، وقد اختلفت مناهج هؤلاء العلماء في كتبهم وطريقة معالجتهم لتيسير ضبط المتشابه، وهو باب مفتوح، فقد يخطر على بال كل حافظ طريقة يستعين بها على ضبط ما يشكل عليه .
> ومن طريف هذه اللطائف مما لم يذكره السابقون هو ما يتعلق بالطبعة الحديثة ـ المجمع وما وافقها ـ .
> ومن المعلوم أن بعض الآيات قد تشكل على قارئ ولا تشكل على آخر لأسباب مختلفة، وسأذكر هنا ما خطر على بالي من ذلك، وما استفدته من مذاكرة المشايخ، وبعض ما استفدته من كتب الفن .
> وهنا   إشارة لبعض الكتب التي تعنى بذلك وهنا  موضوع فيه فكرة لها صلة بما ذكر.
> وينبغي أن يستحضر أن أفضل طريقة لذلك هي تدبر القرآن وكثرة مراجعته .
> وأرجو من المشايخ أن يضيفوا ما وقع لهم من ذلك ليعم النفع بها.
> وسأذكر ما يخطر على البال منها من غير ترتيب ولا التزام بمنهج معين.
> كيف تضبط : « نفعا»  و«ضرا» في هذه الآيات : 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الفاضل الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس ـ وفقه الله ـانتظر مني موضوعا سأجمع فيه بإذن الله كل هذه الامور بطريقتنانحن الليبيون فكثيرا ما نعنى بهذه الامور وخصوصا المتشابه في القرآن ولكن هذا سيتطلب جهدا جهيدا ...أسئل الله أن يعنني على ذلك .........

----------


## مسلمه محمد

*بارك الله فيكم..
فى سوره النحل"
وَبِنِعْمَتِ اللّهِ هُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ {72}
وفى سوره العنكبوت 
وَبِنِعْمَةِ اللَّهِ يَكْفُرُونَ {67
..كيف نفرق بينهم؟؟
*

----------


## ابو عبد البر منير

> *بارك الله فيكم..
> فى سوره النحل"
> وَبِنِعْمَتِ اللّهِ هُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ {72}
> وفى سوره العنكبوت 
> وَبِنِعْمَةِ اللَّهِ يَكْفُرُونَ {67
> ..كيف نفرق بينهم؟؟
> *


السلام عليكم ، 

ﭽ ﰁ  ﰂ  ﰃ  ﰄ  ﰅ  ﰆ   ﰇ  ﰈ  ﰉ  ﰊ  ﰋ  ﰌ  ﰍ  ﰎ   ﰏﰐ  ﰑ  ﰒ  ﰓ  ﰔ  ﰕ  ﰖ  ﰗ   ﭼالنحل: ٧٢
   هنا ، اتنقل الله من المخاطبة " و الله جعل *لكم* من أنفس*كم* ..." إلى الغائب " أفبالباطل يؤمنون " فقيد الكلام بـ " هم " على خلاف الآية في سورة العنكبوت فإن الكلام في الغائب     ﭽ ﭼ  ﭽ  ﭾ  ﭿ  ﮀ  ﮁ  ﮂ   ﮃ  ﮄ  ﮅﮆ  ﮇ  ﮈ  ﮉ  ﮊ  ﮋ    ﮌ  ﭼالعنكبوت: ٦٧
   - ذكره الكرماني في أسرار التكرار -
التاء المبسوطة في نعمت مناسبة لذكر "هم" . و هذا من كيسي و ما توفيقي إلا بالله .

----------


## ابو عبد البر منير

إلكم هذا الجدول يحصي المواضع الذكورة في  الرجز :

( وذلك الفوز العظيم ) واحـدَهْ ** في سورة النساءِ و هي شاهدَهْ

وما أتى بعد من المشتــبِه ** ْفي سورة التوبةِ فلتنتـــبِهْ

ثنِّ ( وذلك هو الفوز) تفــزْ ** ثنتانِ توبةٌ وغافرٌ فــــحزْ

( ذلك هو الفوز )في الحديـد ** ِيونسِ و الدخـانِ بالتأكـيدِ

حذفُهما مائدةُ الرحمــــن ** ِمِن قد سمعْ لآخرِ القــرآنِ

( وذلك الفوز المبين ) في النَّعمْ ** جاثية ( ذلك هو) أي نعــمْ
و إن كان هناك خطأ في الضبط فاليُعدَّل !

----------


## أبو سلطانة

أحب نشر فائدة أخرى وهو ماقد يصعب على البعض حفظه في خواتم بعض الآيات في سورة الروم من قوله تعالى 
وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ 

وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِينَ 

وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَابْتِغَاؤُكُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ 

وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ 

يمكن ضبطها بقولك تفكر ياعالم واسمع ياعاقل

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو سلطانة

هذه فائدة أيضا استفدتها من أحد مشايخي وهي مايخص ترتيب قصار السور في جزء عم خاص من سورة الغاشية وهي مهمة للأئمة خاصة فتحفظ على الشكل التالي 
غاشية فجر البلد ، شمس ليل الضحى ، شرح تين العلق ، قدر بينة الزلزلة ، عاد قارعة التكاثر ، عصر همزة فيل قريش ، ماعون الكوثر ، كفر نصر المسد ثم القواقل

----------


## أبو سلطانة

يمكن التفريق بينهما إن كان المقصود للحفظ بأن الآية القصيرة للسورة القصيرة العنكبوت 
والآية الطويلة التي فيها هم للسورة الطويلة وهي النحل

----------


## جمال المصلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..وجزى الله شيوخنا خيرا على تلكم اللطائف .. وإن كان لي أن أضيف شيئا فسامحوني إن تطاولت وقلت في قوله- تعالي  " وأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأخسرين "  بدأت بالواو وليس بالفاء فتكون بغير الفاء ، وقوله - تعالى" فأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأسفلين "  والأسفلين بها الفاء لوجود الفاء في أول الآية وسامحوني لتدخلي

----------


## الغادي في الصباح

المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة عبد الرحمن السديس{وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ } (89) سورة الإسراء
{وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لِلنَّاسِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ } (54) سورة الكهف
وضابطها أن تقدم السين التي في (الناس) في سورة (الأسراء) وفيها السين .

وهنا التفريق بالمعنى والتأمل والتدبر أولى فآية الإسراء قدم فيها (الناس) لأن السياق سياق إعجاز للإنس أن يأتوا بمثل هذ القرآن(قل لئن اجتمعت الأنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن) وهذا ظاهر
أما آية الكهف فالكلام على القرآن نفسه ألا ترى قبلها (ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين ...) وقوله (أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم) وعند ابن عباس الرقيم هو الكتاب وهذا أيضا ظاهر

----------


## صالح التركي

عبد الرحمن السديس{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاء لِلّهِ } (135) سورة النساء
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ لِلّهِ شُهَدَاء بِالْقِسْطِ } (8) سورة المائدة
ضبطها بالحروف؛ فالباء في (بالقسط) قبل اللام في ( لله ) فقدمها في السورة المقدمة وهي النساء.

شكر الله للشيخ هذا التوجيه 
وأريد إضافة بيانية نتأمل ونتدبر لهاتين الآيتين 
فالقرآن يقدم ما له الأهمية في السياق فقدم في آية النساء(قوامين بالقسط) وهو العدل لأن سياق سورة النساء الأمر بإقامة حقوق الخلق وإعطاء والناس حقوقهم كما قال الله (وآتوا النساء صدقاتهن)(وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم ) وهكذا
أما في آية المائدة فقدم (قوامين لله) فسياق سورة المائدة هو إقامة حقوق الله في الأرض كما قال الله (إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة ...)(إنما جزاؤا الذين يحاربون الله ...)( والسارق والسارقة ...)

----------


## صالح التركي

أبو موسى سليم الجزائري
وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ (70) سورة الأنبياء .
فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ (98) سورة الصافات .
ضابطها : الهمزة في الأنبياء تقابل الهمزة في الأخسرين
أو : نقول أن الأنبياء أعلى ترتيب المصحف والصافات أسفل الترتيب فيوافق اسم ترتيبها كلمة أسفلين 

أحسنتم يا شيخ وهنالك توجيه بياني يزيد المسالة وضوحا ويكشف لنا جمال كتاب الله تعالى 
جاءت الفاصلة (الأخسرين)في الأنبياء لأن في السياق يقول الله تعالى عن إبراهيم (وتا الله لأكيدن أصنامكم ...) وقومه يقول الله عنهم (وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا) فهذه مجاراة ومباراة ومنافسة في الكيد فيها منتصر وخاسر فانتصر إبراهيم عليهم وجعلوا هم (الْأَخْسَرِينَ) 
أما آية الصافات فجاءت الفاصلة (الْأَسْفَلِينَ) لأنهم قالوا في سياق القصة (ابنوا له بنيانا فألقوه في الجحيم) فأرادوا أن يكون إبراهيم عليه السلام أسفلا فكانوا هم (الْأَسْفَلِينَ)
وبهذا التوجيه يحصل قول الله تعالى (كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته)

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> شكر الله لكم 
> وأنا أفرق بينها بالمعنى ـ وهو ظاهر ـ ففي هود يخاطبون صالحا فقالوا: (تدعونا) بالإفراد .
> وفي إبراهيم يخاطبون الرسل فقالوا (تدعوننا) ، وتكون الأخرى بعكسها.


هو ذاك بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ
و لا إشكال فيها البتة
فإن الأولى خطاب للمفرد
والثانية خطاب للجمع
و لايحتمل فيها اللبس أبدا

----------


## أبوعبدالسلام الشبل

هناك طريقة الأبيات الشعرية التي تضبط بعض التشابه، حفظناها أثناء تسميعنا على مشائخنا رحم الله الميت والحي،،

فمثلا الآيات التي فيها ( ضراً ولا نفعاً ) هذا بيت لضبطها:

ضراً ولا نفعاً أتى في المائدا_____________ ويونس وطه والفقران دا

وما عدا هذه السور المذكورة في البيت فهي ( نفعاً ولا ضراً )

----------


## على عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم 
ماذا عن كلمة آياته ،والايات فى سورة البقرة 
كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ
كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآَيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ
وَيُبَيِّنُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ
كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ
كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآَيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ

----------


## أبو أيوب اليمني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الحامد لله

الحمد لله ... جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم

----------


## فارس النهار

> { رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ} (129) سورة البقرة
> {رَسُولًا مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ } (2) سورة الجمعة
> {رَسُولاً مِّنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ } (164) سورة آل عمران
> فتأخير (يزكيهم) على (وَيُعَلِّمُهُم   الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ) في البقرة فقط .


كنت قد قرأتُ كلاما للشيخ محمد حسن يعقوب حفظه الله في كتابه "منطلقات طالب العلم" في المنطلق الرابع "التزكية" ومن بعده لم تشكل علىّ هذه الآيات قط ، فأنقله للفائدة:

 *((.*. انظر إلى خليل الله أبى الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه لسلام وهو يقول : "  ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولاً منهم يتلو عليهم آياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم "          [ البقرة/129] . إنه سؤال له مغزاه انظر إلى قوله " فيهم" وقوله " منهم"  ، ثمَّ الغرض من إرسال هذا الرسول فيهم  :
 1)  يتلو عليهم آياتك  . 2) يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة . 3) ويزكيهم .
وسبحان الملك القدوس العليم الحكيم ، يشاء الله جل وعلا أن يستجيب دعاء خليله إبراهيم قال تعالى : "كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولاً منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون " [ البقرة/129] . 
وقال جل وعلا : " لقد مَّن الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولاً من أنفسهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين "          [ آل عمران/ 164] .
ويقول تعالى : " هوالذي بعث في الأميين رسولاً منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين " [ الجمعة /2 ] 
فهذه ثلاث آيات من القرآن تفيد استجابة الله تعالى دعاء إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وامتنان الله بذلك على المؤمنين، ولكن لاحظ كيف رتب الله وظيفة الرسول المبعوث صلى الله عليه وسلم  ترتيباً آخر على غير نسق طلب إبراهيم صلى الله    عليه وسلم  ، والله أعلم بما يصلح عباده ، فطلب إبراهيم لوظيفة الرسول :
 1) يتلو عليهم آياتك .
 2) يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة  . 
 3) ويزكيهم .
أما امتنان الله  ففي :
1) يتلو عليهم آياتنا 
   2) يزكيهم
3)  يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة .
ولم يتخلف هذا الترتيب في آية واحدة من الثلاثة ، ولا رابعة من جنس هذه الآيات في القرآن كله. ، وهذا يدل ـ إنْ دل ـ على شيء واحد ، وهوأهمية تزكية القلب قبل التعلم ، وتوحي بشيء من هذا أوائل سورة المزمل : قال تعالى : "  ياأيها المزمل قم الليل إلا قليلاً نصفه أو انقص منه قليلاً أو زد  عليه ورتل القرآن ترتيلاً إنا سنلقي عليك قولاً ثقيلاً  " [ المزمل/1- 5 ]
 فقيام الليل نوع من أنواع التزكية ؛ لأن التزكية عند أهل السنة والجماعة بكثرة العبادة ؛ لأن الإيمان يزيد بالطاعات ،  وينقص بالمعاصي ، وما تزكية القلب إلا بزيادة الإيمان. ، فقيام الليل تزكية للقلب استعدادًا لتلقى العلم (القول الثقيل)* .))*أه المقصود من كلامه.*
*

----------


## مسلمة لربى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وكنت أستخرج بعض الفوائد لضبط المتشابهات وكنت أحتاج من يراجعها فسأنشر لكم بعضها وأتمنى أن يفيدنى أحد أهل العلم  برأيه فيها : 

أولا : آل عمران 
•	{لِّلَّهِ ما فِي السَّمَاواتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِن تُبْدُواْ مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُم بِهِ اللّهُ فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }البقرة284
{قُلْ إِن تُخْفُواْ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ أَوْ تُبْدُوهُ يَعْلَمْهُ اللّهُ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأرْضِ وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }آل عمران29
فائدة : 
حين ذكر المحاسبة فى سورة البقرة ذكر الأعمال الظاهرة أولا " تُبْدُواْ" لأن العدل أوضح وأبين فى المحاسبة على الأعمال الظاهرة من المحاسبة على البواطن و الخفايا 
أما فى سورة آل عمران فالحديث عن العلم فعلم الله يتجلى أكثر فى الأمور الخفية حيث لا يعلمها إلا هو بينما الأمور الظاهرة يعلمها غير الله فبدأ بـ " تُخْفُواْ "
والله أعلم

•	{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ وَأَنتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ }آل عمران70
{قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا تَعْمَلُونَ }آل عمران98
فائدة : 
فى الآية الأولى كان الحديث من الله – عز وجل- لهم والله تعالى أعلم بهم فقال " وَأَنتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ " أى تعلمون صدق ما جاء به محمد –صلى الله عليه و سلم- فلا يستطيعون ردها لأنهم يعلمون أن الله يعلم سرهم و نجواهم 
بينما فى الآية الثانية أمر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يقول لهم هو فلو قال لهم "وأنتم تشهدون" لقالوا نحن لا نشهد بل نحن نكذب بك و بما جئت به فناسب أن يقول لهم –صلى الله عليه و سلم – " وَاللّهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا تَعْمَلُونَ " فأخبرهم أن الله شهيد على تكذيبهم له
والله أعلم

•	{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }آل عمران71
{قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ تَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجاً وَأَنتُمْ شُهَدَاء وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ }آل عمران99
فائدة : 
فى الآية الأولى كان الحديث من الله والله وحده هو الذى يعلم الغيب فتكلم عن كتمانهم للحق مع علمهم به
بينما فى الآية الثانية كان الأمر للنبى صلى الله عليه و سلم فسألهم عن أفعالهم معه مثل صدهم عن سبيل الله وهذا أمر متضح ظاهر
والله أعلم

ثانيا : النساء
•	{وَالْمُحْصَنَا  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُم مَّا وَرَاء ذَلِكُمْ أَن تَبْتَغُواْ بِأَمْوَالِكُم *مُّحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ* فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُم بِهِ مِن بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً }النساء24
{وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ *مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَان*ٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }النساء25
فائدة
حين ذكر الحرة قال " مُّحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ " و حين ذكر الأمة أضاف " وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ " و كأنه لا يتصور أبدا من المرأة الحرة اتخاذ الأخدان أى الخل و العشيق والله أعلم 

•	{وَإِنِ امْرَأَةٌ خَافَتْ مِن بَعْلِهَا نُشُوزاً أَوْ إِعْرَاضاً فَلاَ جُنَاْحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَن يُصْلِحَا بَيْنَهُمَا صُلْحاً وَالصُّلْحُ خَيْرٌ وَأُحْضِرَتِ الأَنفُسُ الشُّحَّ *وَإِن تُحْسِنُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيراً* }النساء128
{وَلَن تَسْتَطِيعُواْ أَن تَعْدِلُواْ بَيْنَ النِّسَاء وَلَوْ حَرَصْتُمْ فَلاَ تَمِيلُواْ كُلَّ الْمَيْلِ فَتَذَرُوهَا كَالْمُعَلَّقَة  ِ *وَإِن تُصْلِحُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً* }النساء129
فائدة
فى الآية الأولى حين ذكر الإحسان ختم الآية باسمه الخبير فهو خبير جل جلاله بإحسانكم إلى زوجاتكم 
و فى الآية الثانية حين ذكر الإصلاح ختم الآيه باسميه الغفور الرحيم لأن الإصلاح لا يكون إلا بعد إفساد فناسب أن يذكر مغفرته و رحمته لمن أصلح ما أفسده 
والله أعلم

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابن بجاد العصيمي

هناك أربع آيات تتشابه في سورة البقرة وآل عمران لم أستطع أن أميزها عن بعضها البعض 

قوله تعالى 
{أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَآئِكُمْ هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَّكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَّهُنَّ عَلِمَ اللّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ تَخْتانُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنكُمْ فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُواْ مَا كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّليْلِ وَلاَ تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللّهِ فَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ }البقرة187
وقوله تعالى
 {يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِن نَّفْعِهِمَا وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ كَذَلِكَ يُبيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ }البقرة219

وقوله تعالى 
وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقّاً عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ{241  } كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ{242} 

وقوله تعالى
 {أَيَوَدُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن تَكُونَ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ مِّن نَّخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ لَهُ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَأَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ وَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ ضُعَفَاء فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ }البقرة266
 {وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنتُمْ أَعْدَاء فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُم بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً وَكُنتُمْ عَلَىَ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ فَأَنقَذَكُم مِّنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ }آل عمران103

وهناك مثل ذلك  في سورة النور ولكن جمعت بين الآيات والحمد لله

----------


## مسلمة لربى

كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  ...
أتت فى القرآن الكريم فى ثلاث مواضع 
1-  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ                 البقرة
فتضبط القاف بالقاف
2-كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ      آل عمران
حين ذكر حبل الله وهو القرآن قال تهتدون لأن القرآن فيه هدى 
3- كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَشْكُرُونَ           المائدة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> {لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا هَذَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (83) سورة المؤمنون
> {لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (68) سورة النمل
> قل في نفسك كأنك تخاطب أحدا: 
> نحن المؤمنون.
> وهذا النمل.
> فتقدم (نحن) في (المؤمنون)، و(هذا) في (النمل).
> ويمكن أن تقول: قدم (نحن) وفيها (نون) مع (المؤمنون) وفيها (نون) والأخرى عكسها.


يمكن أن يقال قدم نحن في قد أفلح ( المؤمنون) ترتح

----------


## سرمد طه

جزاكم الله خيرا وخصوصا الاخ عبد الرحمن لما تفضل به من اللطائف والقواعد في المتشابه ولعله سيكون لنا في هذا الموضوع حديث طويل فإنني حاليا مشغول بكتابة رسالة لنيل الماجستير متعلقة بالموضوع وقد بدأ مشواري مع آية من سورة النحل وأخرى من ق - ففي قوله تعالى {وَقِيلَ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْاْ مَاذَا أَنزَلَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُواْ خَيْراً لِّلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُواْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةٌ وَلَدَارُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ وَلَنِعْمَ دَارُ الْمُتَّقِينَ(30) جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ لَهُمْ فِيهَا مَا يَشَآؤُونَ كَذَلِكَ يَجْزِي اللّهُ الْمُتَّقِينَ(31) الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ طَيِّبِينَ يَقُولُونَ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ(32)  سورة " النحل  "  وفي الفرقان أيضا  {لَهُمْ فِيهَا مَا يَشَاؤُونَ خَالِدِينَ كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ وَعْداً مَسْؤُولاً }الفرقان16 أما في ق ففي قوله تعالى {هَذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ لِكُلِّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ (32) مَنْ خَشِيَ الرَّحْمَن بِالْغَيْبِ وَجَاء بِقَلْبٍ مُّنِيبٍ (33) ادْخُلُوهَا بِسَلَامٍ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ الْخُلُودِ(34) لَهُم مَّا يَشَاؤُونَ فِيهَا وَلَدَيْنَا مَزِيدٌ(35)  سورة " ق "
نجد أنه في سورتي النحل وغافر تقدم شبه الجملة (فيها) على أسم الموصول (ما) وفي سورة ق تقدم الأسم الموصول (ما) على شبه الجملة (فيها ) فالحديث في النحل وغافر للمتقين يرغبونهم في الجنة وهم في الدنيا ولم يدخلوها بعد فيتقدم (فيها) على (ما) وعلى سبيل المثال حين يريد احدنا ان يرغب ضيفاً عزيزاً عليه في زيارة بلده فإنه يقول له في بلدي أماكن سياحية وفيها مواقع أثرية وفيها كذا وكذا  أمَّا في ق فالحديث بعد دخول الجنة فتقدم (ما) على (لهم) بمعنى أنكم وقد دخلتم الجنة فلكم كل ما فيها وكذا على سبيل المثال حين جاءك الضيف العزيز فتقول بما أنك وصلت فكل ما هنا لكم فيها الحرية في زيارتها  ، فتبين تقديم (فيها) في النحل وغافرقبل دخول الجنة لتبين الأهمية والله أعلم فتعطي الآية دلالة رائعة من روائع القرآن وتكشف سراً جديداً من أسراره.

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

> أبو موسى سليم الجزائري
> وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ (70) سورة الأنبياء .
> فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ (98) سورة الصافات .
> ضابطها : الهمزة في الأنبياء تقابل الهمزة في الأخسرين
> أو : نقول أن الأنبياء أعلى ترتيب المصحف والصافات أسفل الترتيب فيوافق اسم ترتيبها كلمة أسفلين 
> 
> أحسنتم يا شيخ وهنالك توجيه بياني يزيد المسالة وضوحا ويكشف لنا جمال كتاب الله تعالى 
> جاءت الفاصلة (الأخسرين)في الأنبياء لأن في السياق يقول الله تعالى عن إبراهيم (وتا الله لأكيدن أصنامكم ...) وقومه يقول الله عنهم (وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا) فهذه مجاراة ومباراة ومنافسة في الكيد فيها منتصر وخاسر فانتصر إبراهيم عليهم وجعلوا هم (الْأَخْسَرِينَ) 
> أما آية الصافات فجاءت الفاصلة (الْأَسْفَلِينَ) لأنهم قالوا في سياق القصة (ابنوا له بنيانا فألقوه في الجحيم) فأرادوا أن يكون إبراهيم عليه السلام أسفلا فكانوا هم (الْأَسْفَلِينَ)
> وبهذا التوجيه يحصل قول الله تعالى (كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته)



السلام عليكم.
خذ هذه ولا أزيد على الآية:
فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ (98) سورة الصافات .

----------


## أبو موسى سليم الجزائري

شكر الله لك إحياءك هذا الموضوع الشيق

----------


## يونس الجزائري

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد برنامج ليحفظنى القرءان بالتكرار وكيف أستطيع رفع مواضيع والمشاركة فيها في المجلس تنفع العباد
                                                وجزاكم الله عنا ألف خير

----------


## عبدالعزيز التميمي

جزاك الله خيرا ؛لفته طيبه

----------


## الدكتور أنس العمايرة

أحسن الله للشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس وللجميع ، وأود الاستفسار هل الشيخ عبد الرحمن سديس هو نفسه فضلة الدكتور السديس إمام الحرم المكي ؟؟؟ .

----------


## فتى تميم

1-*( وذلك هو الفوز العظيم )

ذكرت في القرآن مرتين فقط في التوبة وغافر .

الأولى قوله تعالى ( إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين .....)

والثانية قوله تعالى ( إن الذين كفروا ينادون لمقت الله ...)

2-*في سورة النساء يكثر قوله تعالى

 ( ولله مافي السماوات ومافي الأرض ..)

فــــ جميع آيات النساء (...مافي السماوات ومافي الأرض ..) ماعدا آية واحدة 

قوله تعالى ( يا أيها الناس قد جآءكم الرسول بالحق من ربكم فآمنوا خيرا لكم 

وإن تكفروا فإن لله مافي السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليمًا حكيمًا )

3-* ( خالدين فيهآ أبدًا ..)

وردت لـــ أهل الجنة 8 مرات ولــ أهل النار 3 مرات

سوف أذكر أهل الجنّة فقط 

(3 مرات في النساء  - - مرة واحدة في المآئدة - -مرتين في التوبة - -مرة واحدة في التغابن - - مرة في الطلاق )


4-* إشكال سورة التوبة : -

البعض يتردد في سورة التوبة هل ( ذلك الفوز العظيم ) أو ( ذلك هو الفوز العظيم ) 

فـــــ الضابط حسب مصحف مجمع الملك فهد

- إذا كانت الآية في الأعلى فهي بدون لفظة ( هو)

-وإذا كانت الآية في الأسفل فــــ أضف لفظة ( هو)

5-*إشكال 3 آيات ٍ من سورة آل عمران : -

يقول تعالى :
( ولا يَحْزُنكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَن يَضُرُّواْ اللّهَ شَيْئاً يُرِيدُ اللّهُ أَلاَّ يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظّاً فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (176) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُاْ الْكُفْرَ بِالإِيمَانِ لَن يَضُرُّواْ اللّهَ شَيْئاً وَلهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (177)ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين )

الضابط كلمة ( عــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــام)

العين :أول حرف من كلمة عظيم

الألف :أول حرف من كلمة ألم

الميم :أول حرف من كلمة مهين

6-* إشكال سورة ( الأنفال ) وسورة ( الحشر ):-

قال تعالى ( ذلك بأنهم شآقّوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاقق الله ورسوله...)الأنفال

قال تعالى ( ذلك بأنّهم شآقّوا الله ورسوله ومن يشآقّ الله ...) الحشر

الضابط :-

لماذكر الله يشاقق ذكر (قافين) فيصبح الذي بعدها الله ورسوله

ولماذكر الله (قاف واحدة )فيصبح الذي بعدها الله فقط

----------


## فتى تميم

> قوله تعالى 
> {أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَآئِكُمْ هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَّكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَّهُنَّ عَلِمَ اللّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ تَخْتانُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنكُمْ فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُواْ مَا كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّليْلِ وَلاَ تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللّهِ فَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ }البقرة187


هذه آخر آية من آيات الصيام في سورة البقرة الضابط سهل :-

لما ابتدأ الله آيات الصيام 

( يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام.......لعلكم تتقون)

بــــ حث الصآئمين على التقوى وترغبيهم فيه .

قال ( آياته) أي آيات الصيام للناس


فــــ ختمها كذلك بالتقوى .

فــــ استفتح بالتقوى في آيات الصيام وختمها بالتقوى كذلك




> وقوله تعالى
> {يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِن نَّفْعِهِمَا وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ كَذَلِكَ يُبيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ }البقرة219



أكمل بارك الله فيك يتضح المعنى ويسهل الحفظ والإتقان 

لعلكم تتفكرون * في الدنيا والآخرة .

( لعلكم تتفكرون )هي الوحيدة في سورة البقرة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قوله تعالى : 
واتَّقُوا الله إنَّ اللهَ ...
- - -
مواضعه:
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ العِقَابِ  [المائدة: 2]
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الحِسَابِ  [المائدة: 4]
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  [المائدة: 7]
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ   [المائدة: 8]
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ   [الأنفال: 69]
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [الحجرات: 1]
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ  [الحجرات: 12]
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ العِقَابِ  [الحشر: 7]
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ   [الحشر: 18]
... ... ....
الذي ينبغي استحضاره أنَّ:
= ((غفور رحيم)) في هذا السياق .. لم ترد إلاَّ في سورة الأنفال؛ حيث سياق الآيات عن أسرى بدر:
((ما كان لنبيٍّ أن يكونَ له أسْرى حتَّى يُثخِنَ في الأرض .... ...
لولا كتابٌ من الله سبق لمسَّكُم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم *
فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالا طيّبًا ... ....)).
ففي ختم الآية بالمغفرة والرحْمة تأكيد على عفو الله - عز وجل - عن النبي - صلّى الله عليْه وسلّم - وصحابته في فداء الأسرى، وحلّهم لهم الغنائم.
= ((شديد العقاب)) هو في الموضع الأول في المائدة والموضع الأول في الحشر.
= ((خبير بما تعملون)) هو في الموضع الأخير في المائدة والموضع الأخير في الحشر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## السيد عبد الغنى مبروك

> كيف تضبط : « نفعا» و«ضرا» في هذه الآيات : {قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلاَ نَفْعًا } (76) سورة المائدة
> {قُل لاَّ أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلاَ ضَرًّا إِلاَّ مَا شَاء اللّهُ } (188) سورة الأعراف
> {قُل لاَّ أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي ضَرًّا وَلاَ نَفْعًا إِلاَّ مَا شَاء اللّهُ } (49) سورة يونس
> {قُلْ مَن رَّبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُلِ اللّهُ قُلْ أَفَاتَّخَذْتُم مِّن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاء لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنفُسِهِمْ نَفْعًا وَلاَ ضَرًّا } (16) سورة الرعد
> {أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا} (89) سورة طـه
> {وَاتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَّا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا } (3) سورة الفرقان
> {فَالْيَوْمَ لَا يَمْلِكُ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ نَّفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا } (42) سورة سبأ
> {قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ ضَرًّا أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ نَفْعًا } (11) سورة الفتح .
> في طبعة المجمع للمصحف تتقدم دائما (نفعا) على (ضرا) في الوجه الأيمن، و(ضرا) على (نفعا) في الوجه الأيسر.
> فالنون في (نـفعا) مع النون في أيمـن . والراء في (ضرا) مع الراء في أيسر .


بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
فهناك ضابط آخر للتمييز فى هذه المواضع وهو:
(نفع الرعد أعراف سبأ)
وهذا فى (نفعا ولا ضرا)
أما فى (ضرا ولا نفعا) فنقول:
(قرأ طه الفرقان على مائدة يونس)
ولا أدرى إن كانت مشاركتى فى محلها أم لا؟ أرجوا التوجيه.

----------


## السيد عبد الغنى مبروك

> بارك الله فيكم 
> 
> 
> ماذا عن كلمة آياته ،والايات فى سورة البقرة 
> كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ
> كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآَيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ
> وَيُبَيِّنُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ
> كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ
> كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآَيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ


 
أفضل ما علمت فى ذلك قول بعضهم

وبالآيات إثم الخمر إعصار
                                 وكل النور إلا الطفل مكثار

----------


## السيد عبد الغنى مبروك

لا أدرى لماذا توقف الأخوة عن تفعيل هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## اريج الجزائر

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا  اريد ضبط المتشابهات  في سورة البقرة وآل عمران وشكرا

----------


## أبوتيس

> {وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ } (89) سورة الإسراء
> {وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لِلنَّاسِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ } (54) سورة الكهف
> وضابطها أن تقدم السين التي في (الناس) في سورة (الأسراء) وفيها السين .



أخي أنا اضبطها بيت يقال فيه "أحذف ناس قدم ناس أخر ناس كما هو في سورة الإسراء و الكهف "


{وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لِيَذَّكَّرُواْ وَمَا يَزِيدُهُمْ إِلاَّ نُفُورًا}  سورة الإسراء


{وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ فَأَبَى أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ إِلاَّ كُفُورًا} سورة الإسراء


{وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لِلنَّاسِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ وَكَانَ الإِنسَانُ أَكْثَرَ شَيْءٍ جَدَلا} سورة  الكهف

----------


## أبوتيس

لظبط كلمة نجيناه التي ذكرت 3 مرات في
-يونس و الانبياء و الشعراء 
 "يونس نبئ ليس بشاعر"

----------


## امة الله الرحمن

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع طيب،اسمحوا لي بالمشاركة!
أضبط « نفعا»  و«ضرا» في هذه الآيات : 
بحسب سياق االآيات ،فإذا كانت تتحدث عن النفع ستتقدم (نفعا)وإذاكانت تتحدث عن الضرستتقدم( ضرا)فمثلا :قوله تعالى
{قُل لاَّ أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلاَ ضَرًّا إِلاَّ مَا شَاء اللّهُ ولو كنت أعلم الخير} (188) سورة الأعراف ،فهنا تتحدث عن الخير فلذلك قدمت (نفعا)،أما في سورة يونس الآيات قبلها وبعدها تتحدث عن العذاب ولذلك قدمت (ضرا).
وهذا اجتهاد والله أعلم

----------


## أبوطاهر

جزاك الله خير ووفقك لما يرضيه

----------


## امة الله الرحمن

{لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا هَذَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (83) سورة المؤمنون
{لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (68) سورة النمل

فتقدم (نحن) في (المؤمنون)لأن السورة ابتدأت بصفات المؤمنين ثم الكفاروكأن السورة تعقد مقارنة بين المؤمنين والكفار ؛  فقدمت (نحن)للتنبيه على هذا الفرق،أما سورة النمل قدمت (هذا) للأن الحديث على البعث فحقه الصدارة للتنبيه عليه!! 
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## امة الله الرحمن

وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## خالد الدرملى

جزاكم الله كل خير وأعانكم على الحفظ ، فقد قال ابن عباس ( انما يحفظ الرجل على قدر نيته )

----------


## ام اسام

جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## طالبة فقه

اثابكم الله

----------


## الدرويش

جازاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رحمة محمد محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم فلقد نفعني الله ببحثكم القيم فاستعنت به في استخراج الايات المتشابهة الالفاظ

----------


## الراهب السلفى

لظبط كلمة نجيناه التي ذكرت 3 مرات في
 -يونس و الانبياء و الشعراء 
 "يونس نبئ ليس بشاعر"





أخى الحبيب لم أفهم مقصودك من الهذا الضبط جيدا ففى الصافات (إِذْ نَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ) آيه:134

----------


## أمري سليمان

جزاكم الله خيرا، هل هناك كتاب يجمع هذه اللطائف لإعانة الطلاب على الحفاظ المتشابه اللفظ فى القرآن؟

----------


## معتز ماهر

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## عبدالله بنعلي

التلاوة وقود الحفظ 
ولولا المتشابهات لحفظته البنات 
التشابه مصدر التحدي والإعجاز الخالد الدائم المطلق للكتاب العزيز 
الدراسات في هذا الموضوع كثيرة جدا جدا جدا حسب المقارئ والكتاتيب والمحاضر القرآنية
في الختام نشكر الحافظ القارئ الجامع الإمام السديس حفظه الله تعالى

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هل هناك من يضبط لنا متشابه قصة موسى عليه السلام بين النمل والقصص

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

موضوع قيم ، نفع الله بك .

----------


## أبو الوليد بن عبد الرحمان

بارك الله في جميع الإخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع القيم.
أود ان أشارككم بآيتين متشابهتين :
-  ((اللَّهُ الَّذِي *رَفَعَ* السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا ۖ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَىٰ عَلَى *الْعَرْشِ* ۖ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ ۖ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى ۚ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُم بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ(2))) سورة *الرعد*
-  ((*خَلَقَ* السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا ۖ وَ*أَلْقَىٰ* فِي الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَن تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ ۚ وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَنبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ كَرِيمٍ (10))) سورة *لقمان*.
وقع التشابه في موضعين : 
1 - *رفع* في الرعد (تأمل حرفي العين والراء في الكلمتين)و *خلق* في سورة لقمان (تأمل حرفي اللام والقاف في الكلمتين)
2 - ثم استوي على *العرش* في *الرعد* (تأمل حرفي العين والراء في الكلمتين)
- *وألقى* في الارض رواسي في *لقمان* (تأمل حرفي اللام والقاف في الكلمتين)

----------


## ثمر الألباب

http://majles.alukah.net/t169210/

----------


## عقيد حسام

السلام عليكم، رجاء الاطلاع علي الكتاب الذي من الله تعالى علي بتجميع و نشر في الالوكة بعنوان متشابها مثاني

----------


## عقيد حسام

> السلام عليكم، رجاء الاطلاع علي الكتاب الذي من الله تعالى علي بتجميع و نشر في الالوكة بعنوان متشابها مثاني


https://www.alukah.net/Books/Files/B...ot4abhaaan.pdf

----------


## عقيد حسام

https://www.alukah.net/Books/Files/B...ot4abhaaan.pdf

هذا الرابط خاص بكتاب المتشابهات الذي قمت بتجميع و تم نسره

----------


## عقيد حسام

رجاء الاطلاع على كتاب المتشابهات من الله علي بجمعه والذي نشره الموقع منذ ستة أعوام إذا لم تجدوه يمكن مراسلتي علي hossameldin.khalil@gmail.com

----------


## عقيد حسام

بفضل الله تم نشر خريطة المدود علي رواية حفص بالتوسط/ الشاطبية مفتاح البحث ( العقيد حسام خليل)

----------


## عقيد حسام

ديارهم و دارهم لدي فيها ضابط سهل جدا عل يعرفه احد

----------


## عقيد حسام

لدي مشكلة في كيفية المشاركة

----------


## عقيد حسام

يوجد لدي مشكلة في كيفية التعامل مع الكنتدي
دائما أظهر رسالة ان الرد قصيى

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

منذ أواخر شهر يناير الماضي توقفت المشاركة في موضوع لطائف وقواعد في ضبط المتشابهات،وقد راجعت ما كتب قبل تقديم مشاركتي هذه التي تتعلق بمشكلةلم يتطرق
إليها أحد من الفضلاء،وهي ثلاث آيات في يونس والرعد والسجدة،أقف حائرا عند ما أقرأ من حفظي بعد قوله تعالى:"ثم استوى على العرش"فأتوقف،ول   أسلك الطريق الصحيح لأصل إلى قوله تعالى "يدبر الامر"إلا بعد إقدام وإحجام.
وضعت في هذا الصباح المصحف الشريف أمامي،وحددت المتشابهات ثم تأملتها وكتبت ما يأتي:
ثلاث تؤرقني في الكتابْ  """"    وترفغ ضغطي بحق ياصِحابْ
على العرش تدور المشكله""""    يدبر الامر،ما حجم الفاصله؟
يدبّربعد العرش تلي مقبله """""  لحضن يونس تتلو  مرتله
وسخر بعد العرش في الرعد أتت """""  بعدها ستّ يدبر الامر علَتْ
وفي السجدة ما لكم بعد العرش بديل """"يدبر الامر بعد ثمان بلفظ الجليل
لك الحمد ربي على ما بي من نعم """"   وعلى خير الورى أزكى السلام
للتوضيح:
في الرعد:"ثم استوى على العرش وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى يدبر الامر".الآية 2.بين "سخّر" و"يدبر" ست كلمات.
في السجدة:"ثم استوى على العرش ما لكم من دونه من ولي ولا شفيع يدبر الامر".الآية 3. بين "ما لكم" و"يدبر" ثمان كلمات.

----------


## عقيد حسام خليل

السلام عليكم، بفضل الله لدي بحث صغير عن اسس التفسير أود المساهمة به لكنه اكثر نفعا لمن من الله عليه باتمان حفظ كتاب الله هذا بريدي الإلكتروني لمن يرغب فيه
Hossameldin.khalil@gmail.com

----------


## عقيد حسام خليل

إن الله ربي ربكم فاعبدوه، كيف تقوم بضبطها في المواضع الثالث، بفضل الله انا شغلي الشاغل منذ فتره في البحث عن التوجيه البلاغي في الاختلاف اللفظي في القرآن
Hussameldinfathykhalil@gmail.c  om

----------


## عقيد حسام خليل

السلام عليكم، بفضل الله لدي بحث صغير عن اسس التفسير أود المساهمة به لكنه اكثر نفعا لمن من الله عليه باتمان حفظ كتاب الله هذا بريدي الإلكتروني لمن يرغب فيه
Hossameldin.khalil@gmail.com

----------


## أبوطاهر

وعندي مشكله وهي أن مواضيعي لااحد يرد عليها واكيد يوجد خلل، فماهو؟

----------

